# Can someone run down the job process?



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

So I have signed up to take the CS exam. So I know that's step 1. What I'm confused about is what happens after? Or should I be calling police depts now and filling out applications? Or do I do that after I take the CS exam?

If someone could give me the overall process fo what I should do/expect I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

1 Select town/cities you want to test for before taking the test.
2 Take the CS test.
3 Get the results and get ranked on the hiring lists.
4 Find out were you rank on the selected towns/cities 
5 Get a card in the mail to sign a eligibility list in a selected town/city.

If you get past this point you are lucky.

6 Go for an interview (maybe more than 1) here is where they will get more info on you (apps resume')
7 Background investigation
8 Physical and Psych exam
9 Offer of employment. 
9 PAT (fitness test) must pass to enter academy. 
10 Start 6 month academy 
11 FTO and probationary period. 
12 Work overnights for 5 years. j/k  

Did I miss anything...?


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

Zuke";p="59836 said:


> 1 Select town/cities you want to test for before taking the test.
> 2 Take the CS test.
> 3 Get the results and get ranked on the hiring lists.
> 4 Find out were you rank on the selected towns/cities
> 5 Get a card in the mail to sign a eligibility list in a selected town/city.


 ok, steps 1-5 is more what I'm talking about. So let me clarify some stuff.

So I just need to decide in my head what cities/towns I'm interested in. So I guess my next big questions would be how do I get ranked on the selected towns/cities? Do i just send them a copy of the test scores and request it? Or does each dept have their own process?


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

You should go to the Human Resources site to get more information. When you go to take the test, you put down the town in which you are resident, and three other towns or the MBTA or the Munis. When a department decides to hire, they request a list from human rescources. Depending on whether you are vet, the only town you really have a chance of getting onto is the one you live in. There is a lot of information on the HRD website. Read up some more on it. 8)


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

Ahhh ok. Well I've been poking around at the website and I couldn't really find anything that talked about the process besides how to sign up for the test and all that. But I think yRobocop finally answered my biggest question of all.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

All u gotta do is take the test, while filling out the admin stuff during the test u will list ur 3 picks. After that its waiting until u get the little white card, it pretty much walks u through. Just make sure ur residency pref, or vet. or emt status is up to date if u have any pref/quals.


----------

